# Visiting New Jersey this weekend....



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I will be in South Jersey, exit number 8a off of 95 sth. My brother in law wants to take me to Keansburg pier. Whats running there right now? What bait/lure setups and will I need a 12 foot rod ( I've never been )?
Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,

Keep hookin'em!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*pier*

Have not fished that pier, but think that a 12' would be over kill. Bout eight would be about right. The only thing running now I think are the blues and there are some stripers in the suds.... sorry I cannot give you more, maybe a call to the pier would give you some more insight.... good luck and welcome to the garden.... salt


----------

